# Chicken Pox - advice please!



## everhopeful

Hi
Missboo has the dreaded Chicken Pox   And until now has coped really well with her increasing number of spots. 

I have 2 questions.... what should I bath her in if anything? Im worried sick about touching her spots (some of them have already scabbed and I don't want to knock them off), she needs a good clean   but worried about how's the best way to do it without distressing her.

And secondly and really my most urgent question is.... she has spots on her lady parts and cries when she's weeing because it's so sore and painful. I've blathered her in sudocrem before bed but Im dreading her 1st toilet visit in the morning incase it's the same. What can I do for her?
Can I put sudocrem on the area before she wees, will this ease the discomfort at all? What else can I do?  

Oh this is horrible, and I want it to go away as soon as possible.
All advice very welcome thank you!


----------



## keemjay

aw poor missboo..has babyroo had it..hope you get past xmas without her getting it too..if missboo has only just come out you might be lucky as its 14-21 days incubation!
anyways found this for ya..theres a link within the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167829.0

kj x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It sounds like you are doing everything poor soul!! - I am a children's nurse and we say to the mums regular calpol if they have pain or discomfort, and calamine lotion, if they are scabbing over that is good as they will fall off soon, don't pick or let her scratch them off as they may not be ready underneath and get wet and infected - and I still have scars from when I got it a second time from a pt aged 23  and picked!

It is unfortunate that she has got them on her bits- you could sit her in the bath in the morning and let her pee in the water as that will be less painful first thing , and then apply the sudocream or vaseline or any barrier cream to keep the urine off the scabs.

I wouldn't worry about scrubbing her clean, just put her in the water to play-with maybe something in the bath water like the emoilients used for dry skins or moisturising bath foams
Good luck and hope she is over it soon

L x


----------



## everhopeful

thanks girls

I;m just praying that tomorrow will be that bit easier on both of us!

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi Ever- this link too incase you havent seen it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164276.0

Hope Miss Boo is better soon

xxxx


----------



## TraceyH

Ever

What a time to get chicken pox!

You sound like you are doing all the right things.  A good idea to let her wee in the bath water.

Our little one had them everywhere as well.  We used Aqueous Cream with Calamine in it and it dried up the spots quite quickly.  We initially used Calamine Lotion on its own, but it is not like it was in the olden days, it is quite runny now and out little one hated the feeling of it.

Tracey x


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Tracey

Yeah I agree the calamine lotion isnt the same is it? It's too runny and Missboo doesnt like me putting it on, so Ive not today. This morning she had a nice bath and I gently sponged her all over. She didnt want to wee in the bath, but Ive been putting a bit of Sudocrem on each time she's said she needs a wee, which is helping. Im wondering though how that particular can scab if it's getting wet all the time, will it be able to scab and heal properly under the Sudocrem??

She feels better after her bath, and at least her hair looks nice and clean. Her skin unfortunately still looks a mess, because although I used a sponge and bathwash on her face and body, the white marks of yesterdays calamine lotion is still there!!!!!! And at this stage, Im not willing to do any scrubbing!!
I'll see how the spots are scabbing tomorrow, and hoping that more have crusted over and we're on the way to recovery.
School had said that 5 days is sufficient, and the 5th day is tomorrow. Im hoping she can at least go back for the last day and enjoy the xmas party


----------



## superal

Ah poor little thing...use calamine cream not lotion its a lot easy to use and it does work!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## everhopeful

I would do, but it is purely for itchiness? Or does it help the spots heal up and go??

She's not itchy at the moment which is why Ive not used the lotion today, but I'll invest in the cream if it does more than soothe itchiness


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ever

Sorry to read Miss Boo has Chicken pox, what a time to get it!  Hope the spots heal soon.

I am waiting for DS to get it and in some ways I am hoping it will be before I go back to work next June.  So far he hasn't picked up any bugs and the last time he had a cold was 13 months ago according to the FC.  DH and I both had bad head colds for 2 weeks and he didn't catch even a sneeze!

Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful

Oh OT... you are soooooo lucky!!!  

My 2 have a cold one after the other continually. It never seems to end in this house! I can't remember the last time we were all fit and well at the same time!
Make the most of it!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

everhopeful said:


> Oh OT... you are soooooo lucky!!!
> 
> My 2 have a cold one after the other continually. It never seems to end in this house! I can't remember the last time we were all fit and well at the same time!
> Make the most of it!!


Me too ever!

Just as one of them gets ride of something the other gets it and thats if they dont both get it together in the 1st place!

xxxx


----------



## superal

sorry Ever not replied before now...its to stop the itchiness and if they don't itch then it relives the scratching and helps the healing process............our DD had chicken pox when she was in her first year at school and suffered really badly with it, she also had them down below and it was painful and she told us that the cream made it easier and she didn't want to itch...hope this helps......Andrea
x


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Andrea
Well I wont bother with it unless baby comes out in spots. Missboo isnt itchy and so therefore is leaving her spots alone (which Im soooo relieved about!). And the spot down below, isnt itching her either, just stings when she wees so the sudocrem is working at the moment in that department!!!

Thanks everyone x


----------

